# What happens when you stop taking steriods?



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

Can someone explain to me what happens when you stop taking steriods? Do you lose any muscle? Do you feel different (mood)? Does it become harder to lift the same amount of weight?

Thanks.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

the answer to all of your questions is yes mate!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

I have been off steroids for a month ie my pct started 1 month ago.

Size stayed the same.

Strength is the same.

Recovery is painfully slow.

Sex drive is crap(once every second day is fine for me) but no problem achieving an erection.

I feel a little depressed at times but i normally do any way from time to time.

With a good pct you should feel pretty ok and keep most of your gains.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

this! moral of the story.......dont ever do steroids OR never come off lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

whats your diet like at the moment con? are you sticking to a specific template so to speak or just eating what you want making sure protein is high?

having many cheats? doing any cardio?


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

Con said:


> I have been off steroids for a month ie my pct started 1 month ago.
> 
> Size stayed the same.
> 
> ...


O.K thanks that was really helpful. Are there long term effects? Say for example in years to come even if you have only done a few cycles?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Con said:


> I have been off steroids for a month ie my pct started 1 month ago.
> 
> Size stayed the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

JW007 punches u in the face and deletes u from his list of facebook friends


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> whats your diet like at the moment con? are you sticking to a specific template so to speak or just eating what you want making sure protein is high?
> 
> having many cheats? doing any cardio?


I tightened my diet up a week ago or so and dropped my weight from 250lb to 240lb because i was feeling too heavy at 250lb i did this by restricting carbs to am and around work outs. Basically 7 meals a day usually 10 eggs in total 1lb of 99% fat free turkey 1/2 a pound of beef and a few protein shakes for carbs i have brown rice, veg, oats and vitargo. Fats come from eggs and meat along with fish/primrose/olive oil. Cheats not really as my appetite is gone finally, i may have the odd glass of wine and home made cheese cake(my gf made me two massive cheese cakes which are in the freezer). Oh about cardio, i stay active go to amusement parks and museums and walk around but no specific cardio in the gym.



1237matt said:


> O.K thanks that was really helpful. Are there long term effects? Say for example in years to come even if you have only done a few cycles?


Deffo even a short 6 week cycle has the potential to shut your hpta down for good if your unlucky genetic wise and do not use a pct. hdl and ldl levels can be affect in a couple of weeks on gear. blood pressure can jump up in a matter of hours. But overall if you do it wisely you will be fine:thumbup1:



bigbob33 said:


> [
> 
> is that the case long term? i just wondered if you built most of your muscle on gear, would you hold on to a good % of it if you came off for good?


Sure if you built your body mostly using drugs chances are you have no clue of how to train or eat when off gear so you will lose a lot.

Eventually after time you will lose some size especially that roundness to the muscles but you hardly will shrink away to nothing unless you stop training and eating right along with the steriods.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

godsgifttoearth said:


> this! moral of the story.......dont ever do steroids OR never come off lol.


thats a stupid comment to make. Do you know how old he is in that pic. he looks like any other bloke his age thats not training anymore IMO probs better than most actually.


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

1237matt said:


> Can someone explain to me what happens when you stop taking steriods? Do you lose any muscle? Do you feel different (mood)? Does it become harder to lift the same amount of weight?
> 
> Thanks.


You die a long slow and painful death from beta-ness

but on a serious note.... pretty much what everyone has already said


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

godsgifttoearth said:


> this! moral of the story.......dont ever do steroids OR never come off lol.


you should be ashamed putting that up m8 what that man has acheived in his bodybuilding career is more than we can ever dream of . what does he have to prove **** all thats what.

he is a politition now not a bodybuilder ,


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

I dont think he was being serious guys...


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im so sick of that Arnie picture!

That was weeks after major heart surgery. If you look for more recent pictures he's actually in decent shape


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Arnie's supposedly agreed to make a comeback in the terminator franchise once he's out of office, if this is true, he'll show the doubters he's still the man.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Well this thread has been well and truly hijacked!!!!!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

FATBOY said:


> you should be ashamed putting that up m8 what that man has acheived in his bodybuilding career is more than we can ever dream of . what does he have to prove **** all thats what.
> 
> he is a politition now not a bodybuilder ,


wind yer neck in fatboy....

its a photo!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Con said:


> Well this thread has been well and truly hijacked!!!!!


LMAO tru and proberly my fault it just ****es me off when people post that as if other blokes 55+ are all walking round with 6 packs looking awesome/


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

avril said:


> wind yer neck in fatboy....
> 
> its a photo!


lol ok point take miss :tongue:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

if using aas...and come off...you gonna lose size..eventually..and lose strength eventually and lose muscle hardness..also many find that they get injuries easier and dont recover quite as fast from injury or after training..


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> LMAO tru and proberly my fault it just ****es me off when people post that as if other blokes 55+ are all walking round with 6 packs looking awesome/


a few 55+ guys do look brilliant and have 6 packs..bernie cooper for example..


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.bbc.co.uk/cumbria/content/images/2006/04/10/body_builder_a_203x152.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.bbc.co.uk/cumbria/content/articles/2006/04/10/strong_man_20060410_feature.shtml&usg=__8XrVddoeNAAnOU99pt6W3iyKh7k=&h=152&w=203&sz=8&hl=en&start=2&tbnid=NCpSsp1tTHu2jM:&tbnh=79&tbnw=105&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dbernie%2Bcooper%2Bbodybuilder%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

christ, i was joking. lighten the **** up.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> *I have been off steroids* for a month ie my pct started 1 month ago.
> 
> Size stayed the same.
> 
> ...


Are you using proviron in PCT con:whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

avril said:


> a few 55+ guys do look brilliant and have 6 packs..bernie cooper for example..


a few is true thats why i said most. marti on here is 60+ and looks awesome but they still train and diet arnie obv does not. he is enjoying life doing other important things like any1 else and IMO is in just as good shape as the majority of people his age or atleast looks it


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

1237matt said:


> Can someone explain to me what happens when you stop taking steriods? Do you lose any muscle? Do you feel different (mood)? Does it become harder to lift the same amount of weight?
> 
> Thanks.


nothing much if you do your correct pct im still 18.3 off the gear and still nearly as strong ( ok you loose a little strength)

what you have to do is up the biscuit intake hobnobs especially cos they make you *STRONG*

AS for moods doesnt really change drastically i dont think the only thing for most is diet that makes your head go gear doesnt well not for me :thumbup1:


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

When i come off gear i find im no longer a super-bangin-hardcore-love-missile sex machine :sad:


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

to the OP we dont really know what the affects of long time steriod use is as the medical profession deam such a study to be immoral, many shorter trails have taken place over 10-12 wks but we wont learn much from this

there is data now that says long term use, 10yrs plus can lead to a plague building up in the heart which leads to heart attacks eventually, but off course this isnt definate proof of a link between the two

lifestyle will be the deciding factor with using aas over time

if u use moderate doses cycling on and off with a good diet little accohol and no recreational drugs and you should be fine

some ppl just abuse steriods and will pay for it in the long run, body building is a lifestyle so dont substitute ridiculious amounts of steriods for hard work in the gym

if u take to many shortcuts i believe u will pay eventually for it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

excellant post LS.....

their are many dangers with AAS *abuse *hardly any with AAS *use* there is so much fixation about the dangers of AAS use yet you will cause more harm eating a pizza a day and not exercising than taking a shot of sus a day and training......

as for what happens when you stop taking steroids well it all depends how long you stop taking steroids.......as the months go by you will drop weight get a little softer and weaker until your own test levels return to normal i stopped gear on the 8th of May at 231lbs i am now around 222lbs i have probably gained about 2%bodyfat my strength has dropped around 20% i am still big i still train hard the biggest difference is that i don't have that pumped look 24/7........so the simple answer is when you stop steroids you get smaller.....diet and knowledge dictates how smaller you get....


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Al Kerseltzer said:


> When i come off gear i find im no longer a super-bangin-hardcore-love-missile sex machine :sad:


PCT stops you dreaming ??? :laugh:


----------

